# My Aquarium Box-October



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

My Aquarium Box is a subscription box created by four fish keepers. All four founders can be found on YouTube under the handles Mass Aquatics (Mike), Greg's Fish Room (Greg), Aaron's Aquariums (Michael), and MaFishGuy (Aaron). The monthly box contains fish supplies such as chemicals, decor, tools, and their favorite: food. There are two box options: Freshwater ($24.99) and Saltwater($29.99). The box arrives the second week of every month. 
This is my second month receiving the My Aquarium Box. The first box you receive is different because it is a welcome box, so I did not leave a review last month, but this month, I received the same box as any other person, so I thought I would leave a review of the products.

I received my box the second Tuesday of the month (October 11th). This is how it comes (with the new box that debuted this month):










Upon opening, you find everything stacked nicely starting with the "Scorecard":










The Scorecard lists all of the things included in the box and their prices as well as the Small Business Spotlight. This month's Small Business Spotlight is Dustin's Fishtanks.










This month, the box included some Green Granule pellets from Ken's Fish, Carnivore Spirulina Sticks from Agcore, Stress Guard from Seachem, a Drip Acclimation Kit from Innovative Marine, Malaysian Driftwood from JBJ, and a handful of food samples. This month was very food heavy, but they are not always so food heavy. You can always expect to get some sort of food, though. I got Krill pellets from Ken's Fish last month and I love to use them. I switched almost completely from Omega One to the Krill pellets and all my bettas love them. This month I plan on trying the spirulina sticks, but I will be cutting them up for my bettas since they are large. This month's green granules, I will be saving for when I get goldfish, which I plan to do sometime in the next year.
The StressGuard is also very good, but since I just opened a large bottle, I won't be using this bottle for a while, but I will most likely use is when traveling since it is a smaller bottle compared to the one I have now. The drip acclimation kit is a good thing to have on hand for community fish that may be more delicate and coming from different parts of the country to where the ph is higher or lower than what they are used to. I will probably use this when I order all of my community fish next week. The driftwood is always great too. I'm not sure where I a going to use it yet since I just finished scaping a tank, but I do have one tank that isn't scaped yet.










Overall, I think My Aquarium Box is a good investment, especially if you have community tanks. If you would like to order your own box, visit https://myaquariumbox.cratejoy.com/​


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

That looks amazing! It's a shame I have no money :-( But that's an awesome deal for everything you get! Ken's food is fantastic, I agree! Thanks for showing us!


----------



## Mothercrow (Sep 4, 2016)

You know, my family loves getting Lootcrate, but discovered that it's the excitement of getting a surprise in the mail that we like more than any of the stuff. I'm so glad to read your review, because I never would have thought that there was such a thing as a fish crate! Thank you, and you can bet I'll be interested in future reviews.

Signed up for the newsletter!


----------



## CollegeBettas (Feb 23, 2016)

Getting stuff in the mail is very excited for me as well. I do anything I can't get at Walmart by mail, but getting a surprise is definitely fun. I found MyAquariumBox a few months ago when I stumbled on one of the founder's videos which used the logo in the intro. I immediately looked it up and decided I wanted to do that when I was at college this year. The box actually just started in January, so it isn't even a year old yet. I don't have a ton of money either, but I know that I already spend about that much every month on fish, so I thought it would be a fun way to try new things. It definitely gives my bettas a wide range in their diet.


----------



## sabrinah (Jan 2, 2015)

I want that so bad! Trying out new things is exciting! I'm barely scraping together enough money to set up a new tank so sadly I can't afford it.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Once I get moved I'll likely be ordering a box ^^ there's a reptile box too somewhere theses look great!


----------

